# No Bids?



## Boris (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-pr...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cc7641d38#ht_5861wt_1165


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 26, 2012)

I was so offended by that listing that I promptly wrote a note to the seller advising him to just scrap that poor thing and put it out of it's misery. Imagine paying $69 for that and then another $100 for shipping???
He returned the favor by advising me to mind my own business.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 27, 2012)

*amazing it hasn't fallen apart*

looks like something i found with my metal detector, and left there


----------



## Boris (Jun 27, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I was so offended by that listing that I promptly wrote a note to the seller advising him to just scrap that poor thing and put it out of it's misery. Imagine paying $69 for that and then another $100 for shipping???
> He returned the favor by advising me to mind my own business.




Would the bicycle/rectum maneuver that you spoke of in the other thread, also be applicable in this situation?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, you know what they say..."one man's trash is another man's trash."
Or something like that.
Chris


----------



## BrentP (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW... and the license plate "isn't included".  

Guess he's going to part that out.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 27, 2012)

You should see the Spaceliner I saw on ebay in the link below.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-Vin...617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41677547f1


And this Rollfast from the same guy, he might have more like that but I will look later.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rollfast-Ro...442?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1931893a


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 27, 2012)

kngtmat said:


> You should see the Spaceliner I saw on ebay in the link below.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-Vin...617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41677547f1
> 
> ...



Sold for parts??? 
What are these parts he speaks of?


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah Really.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 27, 2012)

Those bikes actually creep me out a little bit.  It's like seeing a body in the woods after it's been decaying for a couple of years and picked over by carrion.


----------



## vincev (Jun 27, 2012)

Go ahead Dave or any other CABE member.Bid on the two bikes .I promise I will not run up the bidding


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 27, 2012)

He's not crazy though, Did you guys see those sad remnants of a bluebird frame on ebay a while back that sold for like $900+


----------



## OldRider (Jun 27, 2012)

I love a rusty ride but thats a bit of a stretch.......


----------



## Ray (Jun 28, 2012)

BrentP said:


> Those bikes actually creep me out a little bit.  It's like seeing a body in the woods after it's been decaying for a couple of years and picked over by carrion.




Hahaha!  I  feel the same way!


----------



## bud poe (Jun 28, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I was so offended by that listing that I promptly wrote a note to the seller advising him to just scrap that poor thing and put it out of it's misery. Imagine paying $69 for that and then another $100 for shipping???
> He returned the favor by advising me to mind my own business.




*I don't understand why you would by offended by someone else's ebay auction, do you really have that much time on your hands to bother sending an angry email?  Who care's what he's selling?  Someone might want to hang that thing on their wall or whatever.  The seller is not me, but...
I would've politely asked you to the same...*


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 28, 2012)

bud poe said:


> *I don't understand why you would by offended by someone else's ebay auction, do you really have that much time on your hands to bother sending an angry email?  Who care's what he's selling?  Someone might want to hang that thing on their wall or whatever.  The seller is not me, but...
> I would've politely asked you to the same...*



Well since you asked, I'll be happy to answer.
Deliberate ignorance is offensive to me on all levels. The seller knows he has nothing but junk but pretends it's anything but. 
I'm not sure who would pay $169 to use that petrified hunk of junk as a wall hanging, but the sheer stupidity of that would offend me as well.
I expressed my opinion which is my right and the seller expressed his which is his right.
Now you've expressed yours so we're good all around


----------



## bud poe (Jun 28, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Well since you asked, I'll be happy to answer.
> Deliberate ignorance is offensive to me on all levels. The seller knows he has nothing but junk but pretends it's anything but.
> I'm not sure who would pay $169 to use that petrified hunk of junk as a wall hanging, but the sheer stupidity of that would offend me as well.
> I expressed my opinion which is my right and the seller expressed his which is his right.
> Now you've expressed yours so we're good all around



*
Yes of course we all have the right to express our opinions, I guess I just don't understand the urge to actually reach out to the seller to tell them what you think they should do with their own property.  
I once had a bike for sale on ebay and received a quite angry and rude email from someone who just couldn't believe I had the nerve to place my asking price on my bike.  The angry email writer went on and on about what a piece of junk the bike was and how could I live with myself?!?  I couldn't help but wonder how pathetic this guys life must be that he felt the need to contact me about my sale, I guess my stupidity offended him...(my bike sold for asking price to a member here after auction ended, by the way)
If I let all the stupidity I see on a daily basis offend me, I'd be a miserable person.  Life is to short to be offended...
If I don't like what is on the radio, I change the station.  If I don't like a sellers item, I simply do not buy it....
I don't mean to be confrontational, just kind of baffled...*


----------



## vincev (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## how (Jun 30, 2012)

bud poe said:


> *
> Yes of course we all have the right to express our opinions, I guess I just don't understand the urge to actually reach out to the seller to tell them what you think they should do with their own property.
> I once had a bike for sale on ebay and received a quite angry and rude email from someone who just couldn't believe I had the nerve to place my asking price on my bike.  The angry email writer went on and on about what a piece of junk the bike was and how could I live with myself?!?  I couldn't help but wonder how pathetic this guys life must be that he felt the need to contact me about my sale, I guess my stupidity offended him...(my bike sold for asking price to a member here after auction ended, by the way)
> If I let all the stupidity I see on a daily basis offend me, I'd be a miserable person.  Life is to short to be offended...
> ...




Just because the property is owned by someone doesnt give him the right to sell something dangerous or really with no value. I have no problem with someone calling him and calling him out on it. I on many occasion post a response to ads that are rediculous or very very dishonest.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 30, 2012)

how said:


> Just because the property is owned by someone doesnt give him the right to sell something dangerous or really with no value. I have no problem with someone calling him and calling him out on it. I on many occasion post a response to ads that are rediculous or very very dishonest.



*
All bikes could be considered "dangerous" by some peoples standards, and certainly "value" is a subjective concept, no?  
The market will let this guy know whether his bike is worth his asking price or not... 
Now, a deliberate misrepresentation of an item is one thing, and I will not defend that behavior, but to contact a seller and berate him because you think his item is overpriced junk just seems silly to me.  Of course anyone has the right to do it, but sheesh, does it really make you feel better?  
There is nothing misleading in this particular ad as far as I can tell.  He might be dreaming but who knows?  If bikes like that start bringing money on ebay for whatever reason, would that be such a bad thing???*


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2012)

bud poe said:


> * If bikes like that start bringing money on ebay for whatever reason, would that be such a bad thing???*




If you're buying, YES! If you're selling NO! All I know is, that if this were my bike (although I don't know how it would have ever come to be in my possession), I would give it to you for free Bud, If you didn't want it, I'd take it to Iron Ranch and give it away there. But that's just me.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 30, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> If you're buying, YES! If you're selling NO! All I know is, that if this were my bike (although I don't know how it would have ever come to be in my possession), I would give it to you for free Bud, If you didn't want it, I'd take it to Iron Ranch and give it away there. But that's just me.




*And I'd take it from you, shake your hand, say "thank you" and go hang it on the wall of my shop.  Oh, the sheer stupidity...
But the question is: How would you feel if you brought it to the Iron Ranch and someone heckled you (or emailed you later) for having the audacity to bring that thing to the swap?  
According to some people, I guess the existence of something like that is offensive?  
I see a certain degree of value there as a relic, conversation piece, art or whatever.  It is interesting to me and is something that couldn't be created or faked, only nature, time and neglect can make these pieces.  
Sure, it's not for everyone, it's not a beautifully restored classic or a rare bird, but at least to me it's just f*ckin' cool looking...
Sorry for wasting everyones time with this ridiculousness...*


----------



## vincev (Jun 30, 2012)

One thing that makes ebay unique is that you could try to sell just about anything you want.If you look in other sections of e bay people are selling a french fry that looks like Jay Leno,potato that has the popes face on it,etc.I dont think i would criticize anyone trying to sell something anymore than I would when i look at some of the high prices some on the Cabe ask.I believe in live and let live.If you want to try selling a rusted piece of yard art,have at it.I may laugh my a.. off at the person who buys it but its not against the law.I dont know what makes people want to buy something like this but if your an adult you could spend your money any way you want.Now back to my popcorn.


----------



## vincev (Jun 30, 2012)

See what you started Boris.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2012)

bud poe said:


> *And I'd take it from you, shake your hand, say "thank you" and go hang it on the wall of my shop.  Oh, the sheer stupidity...
> But the question is: How would you feel if you brought it to the Iron Ranch and someone heckled you (or emailed you later) for having the audacity to bring that thing to the swap?
> According to some people, I guess the existence of something like that is offensive?
> I see a certain degree of value there as a relic, conversation piece, art or whatever.  It is interesting to me and is something that couldn't be created or faked, only nature, time and neglect can make these pieces.
> ...




I honestly don't think this is a ridiculous conversation, in part, because it's given you the opportunity to open some peoples eyes to your perspective on what you think is art. I may not always agree with you, and I probably wouldn't keep some of the things you hang on to. Individual taste is subjective, but I can appreciate that you have this sensibility about objects in decay and the often beautiful shapes they can take on. I do think you have a keen eye and I find your enthusiasm refreshing. I too have my own collection of rusting manufactured objects. Now, here is where we begin to get far afield, because I don't think your argument about someone heckling me for bringing this rusted bike to Iron Ranch, holds water. There would be no reason to heckle me, because I'd be giving it away. If they did heckle me however, I'd just hit 'em over the head with it. Another unnamed CABE member might choose a different approach. On this hypothetical Iron Ranch situation however, I do have to agree with you. The fact that we are even discussing this, only proves that both of us could be doing something a little more productive with our time.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 30, 2012)

*I appreciate your kind words and your acknowledgement of my amazingly good taste.
I realize in the hypothetical Swap meet situation you'd be giving the bike away, but the member who I took issue with commented that they'd be offended by the sheer stupidity of someone wanting to hang that thing on their wall.  The member is of course entitled to their opinion, I am just having a hard time seeing what is accomplished by letting someone know that you think they are crazy/stupid/etc.  The heckler at the Swap meet doesn't know that you are giving it away, you are in the middle of unloading your stuff and the heckler chimes in from the sidelines...
I'm doing this between bouts of a battle with mold/mildew in one of our closets...Remove sheetrock, insulate, install new sheetrock, prime, wait, caulk, wait....Pacific NW "summer" is NOT helping the situation....
Yes we could, and probably should, be doing something more productive....
A french fry that looks like Jay Leno huh?  
Hmmmmm...*


----------



## Springer Tom (Jul 1, 2012)

H.....F....S............:eek:


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2012)

Boris,you amaze me! You are capable of an inteligent,thought provoking statement as in your last statement!Sorrily you should have quit about half way thru you reply  because is went downhill from there and turned into a statement that would be expected from a mentally challenged individual.You are improving ,so I would continue reading responses from some of the more intelligent members on the forum and some may rub off on you and you will be able to complete a statement without resorting to thoughts you pull from that "tar pit" you call your mind.


----------



## Boris (Jul 1, 2012)

vincev said:


> so I would continue reading responses from some of the more intelligent members on the forum.




To you, I would prescribe the same medicine, only a much larger dosage.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 1, 2012)

*Speaking of creepy bikes in the woods...*

Has anyone forwarded you this picture yet? http://www.dudelol.com/boy-went-to-war-in-1914-left-his-bike-chained-to-a-tree-or-so-it-says/  Read the comment to find the real story from Don Puz.


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2012)

bikewhorder,That is a believable story but it doesn't have that "sadness and feeling "that the made up story has.lol The made up story makes people with emotions and feelings say"Such a sad story it makes you want to cry."LOL Those that know bikes know that is not a pre WW1 bike. If the boy went to war he was older.what was he riding a little kids bike for?


----------

